# Changing Colors?~



## krodelise (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello all! I am new to this forum thing. I am almost embarassed to post something because I might be doing it wrong. I just switched from a 20 gallon tank with my 5 african cichlids (who grew so fast) to a new tank which is a 55 gallon. They have been set up in the 55 for about 3 weeks now. I inherited a few more from a friend whos tank leaked and now have a pack of 12 in my 55 gallon. I have two of what I thought were blue frontosas. They were both really gorgeous dark blue with dark black stripes. One of them is turning colors though and I dont know if its a good thing. He/She started to fade to a lighter blue color, and then to an almost white. Stayed white for about a week and only blued up when I fed her/him. Started getting very territorial and staying in one of the logs i have in there and when anyone comes near her log she runs them off. She is not white anymore now she has almost turned to a bright yellow. I don't understand. She/He acts healthy and this has been going on for about 4 weeks. Any suggestions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum. You did a fine job on your post.

Frontosa are happier in a 72" tank. Can you post a pic? Is it possible you have Neolamprologus sexfasciatus? Bars like a front but there is a gold one. Look Look him up in Profiles > Lake Tanganyika > Lamprologines.

I'm not a front person but I don't know of a fish that starts blue and ends up yellow, unless maybe you have a Metriaclima lombardoi? Juveniles are blue with black bars and males turn yellow when mature.

That would actually make the most sense. Look him up in Profiles > Lake Malawi > Mbuna.

A lombardoi is very aggressive and would be better in a 48" x 18" tank which is 75 gallons.


----------



## krodelise (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I have pictures and I looked up the mbuna and it looks alot like that one. And he has gotten aggressive. How do I post pics to the forum?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

You upload the photo to an image hosting site

www.photobucket.com

then post the link to the picture from your album on that site.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

We do need to see pictures. My guess initially is that you actually have Metriaclima lombardoi, a rather aggressive mbuna.

Juveniles start out blue, with black stripes.... males become yellow.


----------



## krodelise (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is the picture of what he/she used to look like before he/she turned yellow. Hope I did this right. You guys please let me know if its not posted correctly or able to be viewed.

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x41 ... G_0651.jpg


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Works, but put the link within and it'll display in the post.


----------



## krodelise (Apr 27, 2011)

nice thank you very much! so is this the malawi he was talking about? or is it a different kind? I just am hoping that this color changing thing is normal and hes not sick or anything. He doesnt act sick at all. He eats well and runs everyone away from him. He does this really weird vibrating thing where he can make his whole body vibrate. Their nitrate and ph is good, and both of my heaters on my tank are keeping it at 78. So I just hope this is a normal.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

krodelise, not sure about the id of that fish, I'll let the experts handle that. Do you have any rocks or caves in that setup? It would benefit all the mbuna and might help with aggression.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks like a Kenyi... Nice job Fogelhund, you called that one!


----------



## krodelise (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the input. And yes I have some caves and lots of fank plants. Planning on eventually upgrading my tank bigger again and stacking some rocks. But *** got two big pieces of aquarium decoration log in there and this fish wont let anyone near "his" wood. He runs everyone of them off. So it is for sure a Kenyi? or it is a Mbuna? Sorry Im new at cichlids and want to provide mine with a very happy life. I would like to breed someday so I dont want any major threats to my tank. Am very glad to know that he is just maturing though and isnt unhealthy


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

krodelise said:


> Thank you guys for all the input. And yes I have some caves and lots of fank plants. Planning on eventually upgrading my tank bigger again and stacking some rocks. But I've got two big pieces of aquarium decoration log in there and this fish wont let anyone near "his" wood. He runs everyone of them off. So it is for sure a Kenyi? or it is a Mbuna? Sorry Im new at cichlids and want to provide mine with a very happy life. I would like to breed someday so I dont want any major threats to my tank. Am very glad to know that he is just maturing though and isnt unhealthy


Mbuna is a grouping of Cichlids from Lake Malawi THESE are all categorized as mbuna. It isn't quite a complete list, but there are over 200 types of mbuna. Your mbuna, is a Metriaclima lombardoi, commonly called a kenyi.

They are a particularly aggressive fish, and if you wanted to breed them, it is best to keep at least five, maybe more females to each male, so that he doesn't kill them. There are better suited fish for your tank, that are less likely to cause grief.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Yellow means he's prob a boy, and the shaking is to impress the ladies. Mean suckers, I've unknowingly ended up with a few. Stack rocks to the top while you figure out what to do with him so the others can escape.


----------



## krodelise (Apr 27, 2011)

yea will do. I need to get more rocks to stack. Does the aggression get worse? And since I have the other Kenyi that did look just like him but shes obviously a female because she is still electric blue, do you think I could get some fry? I know im to much of a beginner still for that but im excited!


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

" Does the aggression get worse? "

Much worse. :x


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Sub males often stay the juvenile / female color to avoid challenging the dominant fish. You may or may not end up with a holding female, he may really stress her out. They're all individuals though, so ymmv. Good luck!


----------

